# Stopover in Lancaster



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

does anyone know of a site in or near Lancaster. Daughter just moved there and we want to visit. She lives in a tight little road with no parking so can't park there. Post code is LA1 if it helps. I have done a search of sites on this forum and CC & C&CC but not many very near. Need to be close enough to stagger back to van if possible :roll: 

Any help appreciated even if not very close.

Pat


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We have stayed at Morecambe Lodge. It was £25 per night (I think) and includes hardstanding, EHU, Water hookup, personal drain (Black and Grey) and TV hookup.

On the following map it is the one labelled 'E'

Campsite Map


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

LA 1 is a big area, can you narrow it down, Skerton, Scotforth, Greaves, Marsh, a street name, may help

Central Lancaster is a complicated one way system of narrow Georgian streets but you can be in the country within a mile and its still LA1

There are little car parks that do not have height restrictions or no motor home signs, quite close in

I stay on way to boat to IOM

In summer I would head to C&CC site in Clitheroe anyway. Morecambe is not pleasant and very anti motor home like many seaside resorts.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Pat try www.ukcampsites.co.uk there are quite a few around Lancaster.

Bob


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Windermere road, Lancaster. 

we have found a CL at Caton not too far away that is open all year. Stables Cottage, Ellers Farm. Anyone know it? We have a dog and like to be able to go for nice long walks. Sometimes when you turn up you find the only place to walk is on the road :roll: 

Pat


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

As you go on Caton Road from Lancaster, Past the M^ entrances there is a sharp left hand turn, I think it is Deny Beck lane, very narrow.

At bottom is a car park, no over night parking restrictions I can recall and its by the old railway track into Lancaster, now a nature walk and the old railway bridge to Halton, now closed but again a a walk for you and the dogs


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks thieawin I am sure we will enjoy it.

Pat


----------

